# Caswell Beach



## Stuck in Tn. (Feb 25, 2004)

Hello Everyone,
I'm planning a trip to caswell beach n.c. june 26, can anyone give me any information on the surf fishing there in late june? I have fished the south end that locals refer to as the point, but it's a little to crowded for me. I am going to fish directly from the surf on caswell beach. I normally fish live mullet,or cut bait on a fish finder rig, with a breakaway system. What can i expect to catch that time of year? Any info would be greatly appreciated. QUOTE]God Bless The Surf Fisherman[/QUOTE]


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Caswell Beach?*

I'm sure someone will reply to you about Caswell Beach,but I'm not familiar. But I am familiar with the south end.. The Point,is as you say,*THE MOST CROWDED SPOT* to fish on the OBX..I'm sure that left a bad taste in your mouth,to say the least.. Shame you didn't go to the south beach(area just south of point,towards Billy Mitchell, even north of the point a few sloughs,maybe even to the False Point which is ramp 55 south of ferry dock. That time of yr,big cobia are around along with pompano,spainish,bluefish,and many other species.. If you go soundside late in the day you stand a good chance,ne wind,of catching a puppy drum,speck,bluefish,or flounder.. I'm sorry your first time down was "tanted" by fishing the point..


----------



## Stuck in Tn. (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Drumdum, Caswell beach is located on oak island on the north end.Sorry for the confusion about the point I meant the one on oak island,and not the one at obx,but i assume the same species of fish will be there also,can you recomend what wieght,and size of spoon to thow for bluefish?Thanks for the info!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Never fished down there but I'm sure a stingsilver would work just as well there as farther N where I fish. 1-2oz weight in different colors. Pink and white, Green and white and Blue and White have all produced for me.

PS here's a pic of one in case you haven't seen em before.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*OK Cdawg*

I want an e-mail on how ya did that..  
He steered ya right on the stingsilvers,hard to beat that bait for a spainish or bluefish out of the surf..


----------



## Stuck in Tn. (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks Cdog,and drumdum you guys have been great! I have never fished with a stingsiver, but I'm going to definitly going to try some. Thanks again for being so helpful.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*I forgot*

if ya can find some with th shiney tape on th sides they work good too.


----------



## Delboy (Dec 7, 2003)

Last spring i stayed in the condos right in front of the golf course on caswell. I fished the beach and only caught skates and a few small whiting but the water was real muddy due to the heavy rains last year and the cape fear river effect. I drove down to Yaupon on the pier and found some taylor blues.


----------

